# Illumina



## wibblydick (Oct 4, 2017)

Anyone else following Illumina (ILMN on the NASDAQ) ?

I am currently building a full position in my TFSA. No dividends so far but hopefully it will provide good cap gains in the next 4 or 5 years.

Wibblydick


----------

